# Throttle body issues



## zizix (Dec 14, 2015)

2005 gto Ok i have built an ls2 402 stroker eagle forged crank and rods mahle pistons tfs225 heads lsxr 102 btr stage 3 cam ect....... problem i am having is i can not find a 102 mm throttle body that will work on my car tried one from texas speed first because it was cheaper then the nick Williams one as well both open the wrong direction and the car immediately starts to throw codes and will not even start so im stuck running the 92mm tb i know its not alot bigger but airflow is the key more air in more power out right so anyone have any advice also i have the E40 ecu i was told one year only on that car i am trying to squeez every but of power i can out of it thx for any help you can offer


----------

